# How autotune a a GT-7R5G-2



## andyjack38 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi, as a newbie you don’t get any better, I bought a Huan yang inverter GT-7R5G-2 to run a 2.2 kw Spindle as a replacement for 2.2 kw HY0D223B which has toasted. To make a story short can someone explain to me steps by steps how to autotuned my new inverter, my motor spindle parameters are :2.2 kw, 400hz, 8.5 amps, 24000 rpm. Reading the manual get me confused I do not understand keypad command channel, could someone shed some light, I want to control the inverter using a RS-485 converter with Mach3 software Many thanks in advance


----------

